# Out of Bounds Challenge



## Jello (Mar 1, 2006)

Ok folks, here's a challenge for you make an out of bounds photo with an existing photo.

I'll start us off and here is a link on how to do it.

www.worth1000.com/tutorial.asp?sid=161043&page=2


Have fun
Dave/aka Jello


----------



## tmpadmin (Mar 4, 2006)

It is lousy but I just wanted to try it out.  I have to work on shadows so I just threw up a blue background.  This could be lots of fun after some serious practice.  That web site has some pretty amazing stuff!


----------



## Jello (Mar 5, 2006)

I think you did an awesome job..keep trying and post more when you get them done. They are a lot of fun!


----------



## tmpadmin (Mar 5, 2006)

After looking at this particular photo I probably could have gotten a better look if I kept the frame and had only from his waist down be "out of bounds"  I am going to search for a few other photos to try.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Mar 12, 2006)

My newest attempt at OOB


----------



## Jello (Mar 13, 2006)

Real nice Mommyof4boys, Looks like she is popping out of a float. 


Ok People Let see more!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jello (Mar 17, 2006)

Here's my latest. I'm so bored out of my mond with my wife's(macawlvr's) camera broken, I'm about to go batty, so decided to play with an OOB..
Enjoy..


----------

